# Great year for turkey!



## plentycoupe (Feb 24, 2012)

So my good friend John and I decided to apply for turkeys. This would be my first turkey hunt in 10 years. We knocked on doors until we found a couple places to hunt and the results were two nice birds on opening day!!!









I forgot how exciting it was to call in a big tom. Watching them strut. All on display for the girls.

So I got a black hill tag as well and headed that way to find another bird! I guess since I wont be spending my springs preparing to hunt bears in AK anymore I will have to look to the turkeys! Maybe 3 states next year!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

cool stuff


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow! Nice birds.


----------

